# Are you a Wazer?



## pointwithinacircle2 (Jul 12, 2015)

I am slow to hear about new technology.  So last night, on the two and a half hour ride to Baltimore to see the Orioles play the Nationals, my wife fires up her recently downloaded GPS app called Waze.  This app has all the traditional GPS map features, but wait!  It also allows each user to input data like the location of accidents, obstructions and the location of police along your route.  If you reach a reported location for one of those things and it is gone you can report that and Wazer will remove the notification.  And since it is reading the real time GPS data from each user, it has the most accurate reports on traffic speed that I have ever seen.  (and the most accurate arrival time since it knows I'm running ten over)  Last night when I left Camden Yards it reported 9600 Wazer users within range of my car.  That is a lot people donating data that helped me navigate some pretty congested roads last night.  

I think this is a pretty cool app.  It made the night go much better, even though the Orioles lost.


----------



## BroBill (Jul 12, 2015)

I Waze... handle is TravelingManMM


----------



## stevenellis11 (Jul 25, 2018)

Always use ways , keep you up to date with any problems on the roads

Sent from my SM-G950F using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jul 26, 2018)

I use it but absolutely hate that it will not work in landscape mode....


----------



## Bloke (Jul 26, 2018)

Sounds cool.. I might check it out.


----------



## Jim Licquia (Jul 5, 2019)

Waze is great, way better than the factory system in my 2019 Lexus. Works through Apple CarPlay.


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Jul 7, 2019)

I occasionally use it for a general route suggestion but then turn it off; it constantly avoids intersections with signals in favour of ones with “no traffic,” which inevitably means I have to try to left-turn across six lanes of traffic with no light. Too frustrating for words.


----------



## jermy Bell (Jul 7, 2019)

I waz, but decided not to.


----------



## Troy Kocher (Jul 22, 2019)

I use it regularly but find difficulty with it because it's not as updated as it ought to be. For example the road ahead shows normal, but it's actually a parking lot.  I provide it details about standstill traffic, then suddenly it updates and miles ahead of me is now standstill as well. It should have been showing stand still before I arrived. Otherwise it is quite nice for finding police officers. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jul 24, 2019)

Troy Kocher said:


> I use it regularly but find difficulty with it because it's not as updated as it ought to be.



It's only updated by users, must be a low number of them in your area.


----------

